# Research into Congental Heart defects



## justineb (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi I am mum to preemie twins after infertility and IVF and joined FF during my TTC journey, my twins are now just over 2 - I am also a University lecturer and researcher in the UK. My institution is currently supervising a postgraduate research project into congenital heart defects. If anyone might be interested in taking part in the research please see the information on the following link, I am posting this on behalf of the postgraduate research student, thank you

http://www.lhm.org.uk/News/are-you-interested-in-getting-involved-in-a-study-about-congenital-heart-disease-425.aspx

www.lhm.org.uk
04/02/2015 Have you recently had another pregnancy, or are you currently pregnant after previously having a baby with a single ventricle condition? Would you be interested in helping with a nutrition research study? My name is Joanna Goldie and in 1999 I had a son, Benjamin, with HLHS. Sadly he died when he was 8 weeks old, but I subsequently went on to have 2 healthy daughters. Since then I have followed up my longstanding interest in nutrition and I am currently studying for a Masters degree in Nutritional Therapy. As part of this I am doing a research study on diet and nutrition in the periconception period of a subsequent pregnancy following a CHD-affected pregnancy.

If you are currently pregnant or have given birth in the past year after having a baby affected by a congenital heart defect, and would be willing to find out more about this study to see if you would be happy to take part, please take a look at the Information Sheet about the study. If you would like any other information, please contact me, Joanna Goldie, by email on [email protected]


----------

